# Suche ein Wartungsprogramm für kleine Anlagen



## maxi (28 März 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche ein gutes Wartungsprogramm für sehr viele kleine Anlagen.
Die Anlagen stehen in unterscheidlicher Anzahl bei Kunden auf der ganzen Welt. Hinzu kommt das manchmal eine Anlage von einem Werk in ein anderes kommt, von einem Kunden zu einen anderen etc. etc.

Wichtig ist auch das wir Hintergrundinformationen, verbaute Sonderteile, Anlagentype, besonderheiten etc. etc. speichern können.

Vortteilhaft wäre es wennd ie Software auf die Kontakte in Outlook zugreifen kann. Oder auf SAGE. Aber kein muss.

Wichtig ist das es einfach und schnell zu verwalten, anzulegen udn zu bedienen geht. 

Was verwendet Ihr denn?
Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr denn bisher in diesen Bereich gemacht?

Grüße


----------



## Praios (28 März 2011)

www.wartungsplaner.de


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 März 2011)

erstes Ergebnis bei GOOGLE  LINK

Ich selber kenne kein solches Programm. Hab aber auch nicht solche Probleme


----------



## maxi (30 März 2011)

Hallo, sehen beide gut aus.

Aber hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem der Programme?


----------



## Praios (30 März 2011)

Der Wartungsplaner ist einfach zu bedienen und du kannst so ziemlich jede Information zu einer Maschine in Bild und Schrift mit eigenen Text und importierten Texten in gängigen Dateiformaten sammeln.
Lade dir die Demo runter und du weist wo du dran bist.
Einen Vergleich zu anderen Programmen kann ich dir nicht bieten.


----------

